
Could Alzheimer's stem from infections? - adenadel
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/26/health/alzheimers-disease-infection.html?_r=1
======
CarolineW
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11773650](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11773650)

